# WoW Haustierkampf - Imba Pets/Kombies



## S!lent dob (1. Oktober 2012)

Servus,
mir persönlich macht das neue Ingame Mordsspaß und ich tüftel gerne an netten Pet Kombinationen. 
Dabei ist mir im PvP des öfteren mal ein "Imba Pet" vor die Nase geknallt worden, unter anderem der Aufziehgnom und der Pandarenmönch. Da ich den Gnom auch besitze habe ich ihn mal getestet und der macht bis auf Elementare wirklich alles platt.
Das beste ist aber meine neue Kombi aus dem Gnom und dem ruhigen mechanischem Yeti: Dessen lvl 2 Fähigkeit "Blitzschlag" bufft alle mech. Pets, also auch den Gnom!

Der "Imba" Pandarenmönch hat mit Chi sammeln eine Fähigkeit die den Schaden um 100% erhöht, der Yeti hat die auch, allerdings mit 150% Buff!  Dazu noch ein Heiler wie eine Krabbe oder ein Rehkitz und fertig ist die Laube.

Was habt ihr für Erfahrung mit den Pets gemacht? Was ist eure Lieblingskombo?

P.S.: Die "Pokemon"-Hasser mögen sich bitte geschlossen halten, hier gehts nur um gute Pets und Kombies, merci,
dobi


----------



## PF81 (2. Oktober 2012)

Also, ich habe den Ony Welpen, den Aufziehgnom und den Fetischschamanen im Team  Aber nur aus optischen Gründen ohne taktischen Hintergund.

Hab mal aus Spaß angefangen damit, junge junge, ein richtiger Zeitkiller. Vor allem macht der Driss auch noch richtig Fun  Werde mich mit der Sache mal am Wochenende ausgiebig beschäftigen, ist ja doch ein wenig komplexer als gedacht.


----------

